# Stripped rear shock bolt



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Im lowereing my car and my friend stripped the rear bottom stock bolt. The one that is facing toward the brake drum is the one i can;t get to with a socket wrench, and i can't even budge it with a regular wrench. Any ideas on how to get the stripped bolt off or how to get the unstripped(can only reach with a wrench) bolt off??


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

dremel


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Impact wrench and then replace the lower pin (nut and bolt). If you are in lack of an impact wrench, dremel/hacksaw are your only options. I had to get mine off with a hacksaw one time, it took 2 of us switching off about 15min/bolt.

If you can, try and remove the drum assembly, it's alot easier to get to the bolt that way, the drum assembly is relatively easy to get out.

In the future, get yourself a good ol' breaker bar w/ a 17mm bit. Best tool I got.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

where would i buy that bolt??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nissan Parts or Greg Vogel. Actually I think I have part numbers somewhere, lemme find them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here:


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

and also i lost one of the two bolts that hold the brake calipers on. Does any body know the part number for that, of have a picture like the other guy??


----------

